# Christian mentorship survey



## laymansprogress (Apr 24, 2021)

Can I (try to) solve your problems as a young husband or father? I'm brainstorming content and services for you and would love your input.

Christian mentorship survey

Actually, no. You can't. Please do not post surveys, adverts, etc, on TAM without asking permission.


----------

